

In Pictures: Nine Time-Tested Businesses That Rake It In - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/entrepreneursfinance/2008/02/20/google-microsoft-yahoo-ent-fin-cx_mf_0220timetested_slide_2.html?thisSpeed=15000

======
bigtoga
I love, love, love articles that I have to click nine or ten times just to
read 25 sentences!

THANK YOU!

